# Ogee bit profile help



## KDAV (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm trying to find a bit that will cut this profile. Any suggestions?


----------



## KDAV (Oct 25, 2010)

The profile was cut I believe with Amana bit 55123 but they don't reference it anymore ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the companies show either schematics of the cut profile or at least the dimensions and that will include bit cutting height and diameter which will get you close. Try the online Freud and CMT catalogs and although Amana may not show that exact number they will still have a bit similar to those dimensions. Amana also has a good online catalog.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe one of these will work (page 13)


----------

